# Sony nex7



## richardquinn80 (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought the nex7 a few months back, I paid around 1000 pounds for it with the kit lens, I'm thinking of going back to the big dslr as I'm sure the picture quality is better, can anyone please let me know what they think of the nex7 and if I was to get a dslr what's a good full frame I can get for around 1500 pounds?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-D600-Digital-Camera-24-3MP/dp/B009A689TE

That's what I'd buy.  Keep in mind that it's just the body - no lens.  Since you've used a DSLR chances are that you already have some lenses in which case, you should probably stick to the brand you used previously.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2013)

Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 4, 2013)

do you have any other gear that would need to be considered? Any lenses or something that might sway your decision about a brand? Or do you just have the nex-7 and the kit? And what was wrong with the quality? Ive seen lots of people use those and the quality is still good.


----------



## richardquinn80 (Jan 4, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> do you have any other gear that would need to be considered? Any lenses or something that might sway your decision about a brand? Or do you just have the nex-7 and the kit? And what was wrong with the quality? Ive seen lots of people use those and the quality is still good.



No, I sold my cannon d650 with lens (18-55&tamron75-200mm) and went for the more practable mirrorless, yes ok it's quick small and easy to lug around and takes not bad pics, but I just feel my cannon was better quality wise, and guess what?it was half the price! I owned a nex5 as well, sold that and went for the nex 7!(500pound more) and the difference in image quality is zilge, I'm just not impressed, maybe it's me(the photogragher) or maybe I should get a bad boy full frame.


----------



## richardquinn80 (Jan 4, 2013)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-D600-Digital-Camera-24-3MP/dp/B009A689TE
> 
> That's what I'd buy.  Keep in mind that it's just the body - no lens.  Since you've used a DSLR chances are that you already have some lenses in which case, you should probably stick to the brand you used previously.



Thanks, cannon o nikon,


----------



## argieramos (Jan 6, 2013)

richardquinn80 said:
			
		

> I bought the nex7 a few months back, I paid around 1000 pounds for it with the kit lens, I'm thinking of going back to the big dslr as I'm sure the picture quality is better, can anyone please let me know what they think of the nex7 and if I was to get a dslr what's a good full frame I can get for around 1500 pounds?



You need to improve your skills in photography. Switching to a new camera wouldn't make a difference. NEX-7 IQ is almost better than most aps DSLR. If you can't get a good shot with that, it's not the camera. Full Frame camera is also not gonna make your pictures look better either.


----------

